

Git-cheater - jtreml

Hi,<p>I've been using git for a while now, and while I honestly think it is the work of a genius and love the flexibility it gives you, as well as the tools others have built on top (e.g. delpoy via git on Amazon or Heroku, git-ftp for websites, ...) it has one big flaw that makes it pure horror for people (especially those working with CVS, etc. before) to learn and use it: Command naming is really bad and in lots of places inconsistent and confusing at best for beginners.<p>I know there are quite a few cheat sheets out there, but I needed something a bit more structured and with less non-essential information. So I made http://gitcheater.com/<p>I posting this here because a) I think this might help other people as well, not just me and b) I appreciate your help, pointing out mistakes and important things missing on the site.<p>Of course the whole things is hosted on github, so feel free to fork, clone and use it as you wish.
======
marketmonkey
Great, how about a downloadable PDF? Thanks for putting the time to do this.

~~~
jtreml
I actually have plans to do sth. similar: Use CSS media queries to get a nice
printable version (which of course could be used to generate a PDF then). Just
haven't found the time to do it yet.

~~~
marketmonkey
Excellent - looking forward to it. For those that are looking for other
cheatsheets (and maybe you could get yours listed):
<http://www.addedbytes.com/cheat-sheets/>

